# Can't Get Novacom To Install



## bloodhawke83 (Oct 14, 2011)

I downloaded the Universal Novacom Installer .jar file and when I select the download box it just sits there for hours.


----------



## xixix (Aug 23, 2011)

1. Download WebOS Doctor v304
2, change extension from .jar to .zip
3. Unzip it
4. Look into the resources folder. There are NovacomInstaller_x64.msi and NovacomInstaller_x86.msi
- If you have Windows 32bit run NovacomInstaller_x86.msi to install novacom
- If you have Windows 64bit run NovacomInstaller_x64.msi to install novacom
5. When the installation is completed, You'll find novacom.exe in "Palm, Inc" in your Windows "Program Files" folder.


----------



## bloodhawke83 (Oct 14, 2011)

thank you, it installs now


----------



## dcraigmiller (Jul 29, 2012)

The above link appears to be dead now.

I found WebOS Doctor 3.0.4:
http://downloads.hel...04hstnhwifi.jar

on http://www.webos-int...Doctor_Versions


----------



## TPnoob (Aug 9, 2012)

thanks a ton! was having same issues as op and this thread helped out!


----------



## aspessu (Aug 16, 2012)

i had to create account to thank you! i had same problem, works now


----------



## sstar (Jul 31, 2012)

Is there a Mac installer in Webos doctor and if so where would I find it .
Thanks


----------

